# AZ Spring Fling 05: So It Begins



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

The sixth annual Arizona Spring Fling will be March 17-20. Hope y'all can make it.

Website will be up sometime soonish with basics. I'll post when I make updates.

I'm organizing, along with the usual suspects. Durtgurl is the pretty party princess again.

Cactus Bike  has stepped up as a major Fling sponsor, and will be giving away a frame, pedals, tires, armor, shirts, and all kinds of other terrific stuff.

CJ at Way Out West is very generously hooking Flingers up with stuff from Cannondale, Flat Attack, Emer-gen-C, and some other stuff I may be forgetting.

More sponsors forthcoming.

Rides in Tucson, Phoenix, and Sedona...plus a tasty selection of small group rides for the cool kids on Wednesday and Sunday. Plus a night ride or two.

Get ready to ride your brains out!

p.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*Sign me up!!!*

I was just talking to someone in in AZ about how much fun it is to ride down there at that time of the year. I was just about to post the questions of when, where, who... but you've read my mind. Great to see the tradition continuies


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

Mellow Yellow said:


> I was just talking to someone in in AZ about how much fun it is to ride down there at that time of the year. I was just about to post the questions of when, where, who... but you've read my mind.


 Book your water tanker now!


----------



## JJK (Jan 26, 2004)

*Paul , you are the man*

Count me in Paul, i can't wait to see some MTBR friends and ride all over AZ...

JohnnyK


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Rough itinerary for 05 Fling*

(Also posted in Passion)

Yes! We're having another Spring Fling in March. Sorry details have been slow; my bad.

This is all extremely rough information. I'm putting together a website with lots of answers soon.

*Dates: March 16-20*

*The Rides​*
*March 16: Mesa*
Unranked group ride at Hawes Pass area at 9 a.m. Get your riding legs going, get used to the heat and the dry.​
*March 17: Tucson*
A: Milagrosa
B: 50 Year and surrounding trails
C: Lower 50, easier stuff
Evening: Party at Way Out West​
*March 18: Phoenix*
A: Goat Camp (This is a change from previous Flings! Super challenging route for only the hardest of the hardcore).
A/B: National-Geronimo-Mormon-Loop/National-Javelina
A/B: Possibly SoMo shuttle runs if I can get shuttlers lined up
B: National-BV-Loop/National 
C: DC and surrounding trails
Evening: Kathleen's Party at SoMo​
*March 19: Sedona*
A: Some crazy death march all over the place. Those who have done this ride know what I'm talking about. 
B: Bell Rock-Cathedral-Back o' Beyond-Mystic-Chick'n Point-Little Horse-home
C: Courthouse Butte and 25 Hours of Caffeine trails
Evening: Pasta party @ the Bean​
*March 20: Everywhere!*
A: Mingus Mountain shuttles with Jim Howery
A/B: El Tour de Dynamite (EpicRider's gig)
A/B: Gila River freeriding with SunDog
B: Lynx Lake Loop (led by me, probably)
B: Sedona: Schebley Hill-Munds-Jim Thompson-hookup over to Secret
C: Mini-tour of P&D
Evening: Oxygen tent and IV drip at the local hospital​
And there you have it. Moderators, if you could somehow sticky this I'd appreciate it!

p.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds like another good time.
I had it all planned for the time off and just was told I am required to be at a management "retreat" that same weekend to do some presentations. It'd be a career limiting move to not go. 
$%#@&!!! 
I'd rather be riding in AZ again. 

Werner


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

*Perfect*

These rides fall on spring break for me. I've already started making plans to get to AZ from Va. Hopefully I can get a few days of skiing in beforehand, as well.

This event looks awesome. Looking forward to meeting y'all, soon.


----------



## IBIKEAZ (Nov 15, 2004)

*Same weekend as the NORBA AZ race*

That's the same weekend as the NORBA NOVA desert classic in Fountain Hills. I guess I'll have to do some of both events. Sore legs that week for sure.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

IBIKEAZ said:


> That's the same weekend as the NORBA NOVA desert classic in Fountain Hills. I guess I'll have to do some of both events. Sore legs that week for sure.


You won't be the only one! This particular conflict has come up before but for a variety of reasons it's still the best weekend for the Fling.

See you there,

p.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

Update: no Mingus Mtn shuttles. It could happen next year, but the trailbuilding process is just beginning.

On the other hand, we can definitely do some riding in prescott, either the lynx lake loop, or a big granite basin loop, depending on the weather.


----------



## HUGH (Jan 7, 2004)

WaaaaHoooooo!!!!

HUGH


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

*There's lotsa trails . . .*



Jm. said:


> Update: no Mingus Mtn shuttles. It could happen next year, but the trailbuilding process is just beginning.
> 
> On the other hand, we can definitely do some riding in prescott, either the lynx lake loop, or a big granite basin loop, depending on the weather.


Or do you mean they are not up to group ride standards? With the right guide, there are plenty of super sweet decents on the "Clarkdale side".

Are you heading up any trail building?


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

zul said:


> Or do you mean they are not up to group ride standards? With the right guide, there are plenty of super sweet decents on the "Clarkdale side".
> 
> Are you heading up any trail building?


No, I mean that the forest service is very sensitive right now. There aren't any legal singletracks on the cottonwood side, and while there are some dirt roads, they simply aren't worth the shuttle. I've done descents from the top a few times into Cottonwood (ending up at the airport). As future trailbuilding is still in the intial phases (but looking very positive) this is a critical time, so Mingus is off-limits as far as big group-shuttles are concerned, and as it stands I don't think anything there is currently worth riding, at least with a group of riders looking for a good ride. The rides I've done there were out of curiousity of the area, and right now is not the best time to even be doing that anymore. If everything goes according to plan, this area could turn out to be simply amazing in terms of trails and downhill runs, but this would be many months to a year from now at least. It will be worth it though if it lives up to what I've heard in terms of plans.

Hopefully I'll be able to help with some trailbuilding, but no offers will be extended to those that are not from the local area, as there is plenty of help in the local area and the less people that are up there the better. One important thing though is to know what I have just said, and pass it along. The main characters were trying to keep this fairly secretive, but that has backfired, at least a far as I am concerned. Keeping it "too secret" makes people start to try and pry information, and KNOWING what is going on (negotiating with the forest service right now, stewardship of the trails, trail maint and work on existing trails, etc) is better than thinking that a bunch of guys are up there illegally building trails, which is not what is going on. We don't want this ruined or prematurely killed, so that is why it's off-limits as far as shuttling. The whole goal of the coordinaters is to do this the right way, and it sounds like the results will be worth it.


----------



## zul (Mar 19, 2004)

*Lofty goals . . . Good Luck.*

I have riden some excellent DH shuttle runs there. Without a supreme guide that knows what is what, Mingus should not be tempted. You are so right, there is sooo much potential on that mt. Established trails just do not exist.

I have had it with the USFS. If there is a group making headway, that is great news. In my experiences, the USFS is always set at super slow snail pace. Anything that should take a month takes three years type BS.

Also good to hear that there is plenty of interest in trail building, once the go ahead has been given. That is if our weather ever dries out. Is this the Pacific NW these days or WHAT????


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fling's Tucson Day adds Cannondale Demo Fleet & Team Mechanic!!!*



Paul B said:


> The sixth annual Arizona Spring Fling will be March 17-20. Hope y'all can make it.
> 
> Website will be up sometime soonish with basics. I'll post when I make updates.
> 
> ...


The Cannondale Fleet will be at Way Out West for 'Flingers' to test out their line of new rides. Take a new Prophet out for true trail testing!

The fleet, with mechanic Andrew lording over his domain, will be here the 16th and 17th. Ready to ride Wednesday night&#8230;space is limited.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

CJ, will I be able to rent a bike from Cannondale for the duration of the trip?
I'm coming from VA and am not too excited about shipping my bike.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*free Thursday, on Cannondale*



Accidental Endo said:


> CJ, will I be able to rent a bike from Cannondale for the duration of the trip?
> I'm coming from VA and am not too excited about shipping my bike.


you can rent one of our fleet for the rest of the Fling, if you'd like.

If you're leaving out of Phoenix, maybe hit up Cactus Bikes.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

*And ...*



Pete said:


> Book your water tanker now!


Your Sunblock


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Trail name clarification*

The C ride in Sedona is _not_ on the Courthouse Butte Loop. That trail is in wilderness, and riding it Would Be Wrong. I meant to say Bell Rock Loop, aka Big Park Loop, which does in fact run really close to Courthouse Butte but is well away from the wilderness area. Just wanted to clarify, for those in the know who may have thought I was promoting a massive group ride into a wilderness area.

p.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Paul B said:


> *Dates: March 16-20*
> 
> *The Rides​*
> *March 16: Mesa*
> ...


Hmmmmm, since I'm actually in one piece this year (so far), I'm thinking about headin' to the Fling. Anybody else flying in that might be interested in sharing a rental vehicle? I'd love suggestions from the locals on where to stay the various nights. Looks like a base in Phoenix with a Saturday night (3/19) in Sedona?

I wouldn't be the only old, slow B rider, would I?

Kathy ;^P


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Kathy, I might be up for sharing a rental car. I'll be coming in from DC. I'm hoping to camp in Sedona, if possible. Anyone have any suggestions on campgrounds in or around where we'll be. 

Also, did AZ repeal their super-lax marijuana laws that I read about years ago?


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Lucky said:


> Hmmmmm, since I'm actually in one piece this year (so far), I'm thinking about headin' to the Fling. Anybody else flying in that might be interested in sharing a rental vehicle? I'd love suggestions from the locals on where to stay the various nights. Looks like a base in Phoenix with a Saturday night (3/19) in Sedona?
> 
> I wouldn't be the only old, slow B rider, would I?
> 
> Kathy ;^P


Nah. Plenty of old, slow B riders to keep you company.

I'm putting together an informational site now, but the brief answer to your question is, stay close to South Mountain in Phoenix (do a search based in a 10 mile radius around the corner of Guadalupe and 48th Street) and stay anywhere you can get a room in Sedona.

p.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Van Buren*

Ya may wanna suggest staying away from Van Buren addresses. Unless, of course, hot sheet motels are your kinda thing.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Limited Camping at our place in Tucson*



Accidental Endo said:


> Kathy, I might be up for sharing a rental car. I'll be coming in from DC. I'm hoping to camp in Sedona, if possible. Anyone have any suggestions on campgrounds in or around where we'll be.
> 
> Also, did AZ repeal their super-lax marijuana laws that I read about years ago?


We have a small amount of space to camp. We are limiting the number of folks here, this time. We already have several folks 'on the list'. Some are returning from two years ago andwe are anxiously waiting to see them, again.

We are adjacent to the 50 Year Trail system and ride from here.

You could also camp at Catalina State Park, at the other end of the 50 Year Trail.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

C.J. said:


> We have a small amount of space to camp. We are limiting the number of folks here, this time. We already have several folks 'on the list'. Some are returning from two years ago andwe are anxiously waiting to see them, again.
> 
> We are adjacent to the 50 Year Trail system and ride from here.
> 
> You could also camp at Catalina State Park, at the other end of the 50 Year Trail.


That's cool. I might look for local lodgings if the site fills up. How far away is Catalina State Park?
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

For those of you coming from out of town...a few of us are talking about renting a van from the 16th-20th. If you're interested, drop me a PM or leave a note here.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Stoked. It's been snowy and crappy here in VA for the last few weeks and I haven't ridden once all week, so Spring Fling is sounding more and more promising. I just got my tickets reserved. Arriving on the afternoon of the 15th. Leaving on the 21st. Celebrating my 27th bday with you guys on St. Patty's day. 

It looks like I've secured camping in Tucson thanks to CJ's hospitality, now to find places to camp in Sedona, and Phoenix (I've got kin in Phoenix, but frankly, I'd rather camp)

WOOHOO!


----------



## slingy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Can't hardly wait....*

More than ready to get out of this MI weather.
We have one of the last rooms at Way Out West, 
it is getting down to camping spaces and futons.
Quite interested in trying a Prophet at the demo 
to see how it compares to the Turner.


----------



## ramshackle (May 6, 2004)

I'm hoping to take in as many of the rides as I can. I'm familiar with many of the trails before (did phx and sedona last year) but a local spin on things sounds like fun. I'm travelling with my 15 yo son. I know he can handle a B level ride, but I'm a bit unsure about the post ride stuff. Is it pretty tame or a little on the wild side? Other teens around and about? Got plane tickets today and looking forward to an escape from New England.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Spring Fling T-Shirts (Xposted to az forum)*

Thinking of printing some of these up for sale @ the Fling. Not too many, like 50 or so in various sizes. Want one? RSVP at [email protected] to reserve yours.

p.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

I even found folks gettin the desert all purty for the fling - gotta shine them spines and expose them rocks


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like I'm not going to be able to go. I've got a conflict with another commitment. :^( 

Kathy


----------



## ttocs (Mar 2, 2004)

C.J. said:


> The Cannondale Fleet will be at Way Out West for 'Flingers' to test out their line of new rides. Take a new Prophet out for true trail testing!
> 
> The fleet, with mechanic Andrew lording over his domain, will be here the 16th and 17th. Ready to ride Wednesday night&#8230;space is limited.


Do we need to get on a list? Do cannondale riders get 1rst dibs? I would love to try a prophet aginst my jekyll to see the difference.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*List Started Already*



ttocs said:


> Do we need to get on a list? Do cannondale riders get 1rst dibs? I would love to try a prophet aginst my jekyll to see the difference.


Yes, get on the list, but more for party/dinner than Cannondale.

Early arrivals will be able to try a bike on 'local private' Wednesday and Wednesday night ride. Thursday. all attending Flingers will have fleet use and access.

Party looks like it will be/stay small. We have about 17 so far, room for another 15. Probably nail down numbers and do Mexican, again, just less quantity. $10 for taco dinner, but, help putting it together would be nice. Some of the folks in the house are volunteering to assist in food prep.

There are several nice, lush, comfy camping spots still open. I think another 10-15 would fit well. I've mowed several areas for spots. ($10 to camp, it will cover propane for hot showers as well as a porta-potty.)

The house trail is in good shape. Don't think the rock garden and switchback will be finished by the fling, though.

I have schwag for at least 30 from Flat Attack, Cannondale, DirtRg Stickers, (maybe mags for everyone, too) EmerGen'C' and stuff coming from Bontrager (I won't know what it is until it gets here.) A third of the bags will have a Cannondale multi-tool.

RSVP to get a spot.

Oh, I ride my Prophet over my Jekyll all the time.


----------



## ttocs (Mar 2, 2004)

C.J. said:


> Yes, get on the list, but more for party/dinner than Cannondale.
> 
> Early arrivals will be able to try a bike on 'local private' Wednesday and Wednesday night ride. Thursday. all attending Flingers will have fleet use and access.
> 
> ...


I believe that I am off that wed if you wanted to put me down for one..... maybe two....


----------



## ~smiley~ (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm interested in attending this...it would be my first. But with all this talk of lists, reservations, etc. I'm wondering about accomodations. I've got Tucson covered, but what are the arrangements for Sedona and Phoenix? Do most people camp? Are there plenty of places or do I need to start planning now? 

And since I've never done a big group ride thing before - how do I figure out what "group" I should be in? Does my gpa from high school come into play here or is more like my sleep number?


----------



## slingy (Mar 16, 2004)

Working hard on my SF training program. Heading out to shovel snow for the 3rd time in 24 hours. The slush commute to work not only builds strong muscles, but hones the handling skills sliding around in the corners. Right. 
I think I've earned my days in the sun living here in the winter wonderland.


----------



## C.J. (Jan 12, 2004)

*lists and reservations*



~smiley~ said:


> I'm interested in attending this...it would be my first. But with all this talk of lists, reservations, etc. I'm wondering about accomodations. I've got Tucson covered, but what are the arrangements for Sedona and Phoenix? Do most people camp? Are there plenty of places or do I need to start planning now?
> 
> And since I've never done a big group ride thing before - how do I figure out what "group" I should be in? Does my gpa from high school come into play here or is more like my sleep number?


reservations/lists are for attending a post-ride party and Mexican dinner and camping space at our place. We don't want the 100 people that we had two years ago. We would happily move our whole party to any location for a big 'blowout', if someone in Tucson would like to take a turn at hosting. (the people/party last time was great fun, just we expected 40, got 100, had to get 'creative' in the food department)

rides: nice to know how many plan on showing, but, just need to be at the trailhead at the designated time and ride.

group choice: no one can tell your abilities, you need to judge and evaluate the trail/conditions for yourself. There will be further ride descriptions posted and searching this forum on the specific trails will give you more information and pictures.

Cannondale Fleet: All 'Flingers' are encouraged to try out a new Cannondale from the demo fleet for your Fling ride. This is a private opportunity for Flingers to get a true trail ride on a new Cannondale. ALL AGES WELCOME FOR CANNONDALE DEMO, (minors MUST HAVE PARENTAL APPROVAL, release/liability forms provided by Cannondale ) .

Party/Mexican Food: Start around 5 for those reserved and attending. Dinner around six. No minors (liability issues in a situation where alcohol MAY be present) Schwag bags will be distributed to party attendees.

NO PETS AT ANY TIME (unless legal certified assist dog) - NO MINORS AFTER 4

Sedona: Few of us are staying at Bike & Bean. Camping is nearby, folks from that area might step-up with some information.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*I hear ya*

Getting real tired of the snow this year. This is my second full year in GR. Moved here from Phx. I miss the Arizona trails and will be at Spring Fling as a touron this year.



GRrider said:


> Working hard on my SF training program. Heading out to shovel snow for the 3rd time in 24 hours. The slush commute to work not only builds strong muscles, but hones the handling skills sliding around in the corners. Right.
> I think I've earned my days in the sun living here in the winter wonderland.


----------



## Stmpjmpr (Feb 6, 2004)

*I'm in + 2*

I had a great time last year, and am coming for this one as well. I'm bringing 2 others: one buddy who accompanied me last year and another (this'll be his first). We'll show for Fri., Sat. and Sun. and we'll attend the parties in Phoenix and Sedona, room permitting.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*The website is up!*

Puh-lenty of time, with two weeks to spare before people start showing up.

Anyway, it's incomplete but at least there's some information up:

http://www.mountainbikearizona.com/azsf05/

Sorry for the delay, folks. Keep checking in -- I'm making changes all the time!

p.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks, 
The ride info on the website is very helpful. Plus, it gets the adrenaline flowing. 
Can't wait to get out of the snow here in Va. Lookin forward to AZSF05.


----------



## butocabra (Jan 12, 2004)

*Shuttlers? Who's in?*

Me and probably (certainly??) Monk will be leading shuttles. I'd like to get an idea of how many shuttlers to expect, so we can coordinate vehicles.


----------



## Jm. (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm in for shuttles.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

Thats the same day as the NORBA race...


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Thats the same day as the NORBA race...


Yup. And the racers will be welcomed with open arms to ride with us on the day(s) they're not racing.

p.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Dang...*

there was a remote chance but hopes got dashed early this a.m. somebody do a ceremonial extra bumpy ride down National and Geronimo for me will ya?

Somehow it used to be easier to get to these wonderful gatherings.

May all the locals and attendees have an_ outstanding_ time, avoid the Sedona vortices, and refrain from falling on the cacti.

Jim


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Updates posted*

Lots of updates posted a few minutes ago. Stop in and see how things are shaping up!

http://www.mountainbikearizona.com/azsf05/

p.


----------



## Kevin_O (Jan 12, 2004)

*FYI tequa plaza is under construction.*

Half of the usual parking lot is blocked off. So just an FYI that there will be some spillage to other sections of the lot.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thanks for the Tequa heads-up!*

And in other news, I've posted even more updates! I've posted some new pix, some revised start times, better instructions on getting places, etc. etc. etc.

http://www.mountainbikearizona.com/azsf05/

I think stuff is nearly settled. See y'all here next week!
p.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

*Any out-of-towners still have unresolved ride situations?*

I'm still looking to share a rental car, if any out-of-towners are interested. 
Hell, if any in-towners have a spot in their car, I'm happy to pay for gas and I'll do my best to get some good photos of you riding.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

For those on the fence about coming, here's a pic from the baby jesus trail last week. This is the wettest winter in a decade. The desert couldn't be more lush. Desert wildflowers will be in full bloom this week.

I did the attach files thing so hopefully this works... I haven't posted pics on here before...



Paul B said:


> The sixth annual Arizona Spring Fling will be March 17-20. Hope y'all can make it.
> 
> Website will be up sometime soonish with basics. I'll post when I make updates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fling t-shirts are here!*

Went with a not-black, nicer t-shirt. I'm not running a lot of them, so if you want one email me at [email protected] OR hit me early @ the Fling.

p.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

New round of updates posted 3/11/05. Some ride cancellations, some other minor edits. Keep checking in!!!

p.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Paul B said:


> New round of updates posted 3/11/05. Some ride cancellations, some other minor edits. Keep checking in!!!
> 
> p.


Hey Paul, the fling website looks great, thanks for the effort. What's up with the home page though? Looks way out of date.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

icegeek said:


> Hey Paul, the fling website looks great, thanks for the effort. What's up with the home page though? Looks way out of date.


Maybe hit your refresh button? There's a couple guide for whom I have no pictures, otherwise everything there is current.

p.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Paul B said:


> Maybe hit your refresh button? There's a couple guide for whom I have no pictures, otherwise everything there is current.
> 
> p.


I think he may be talking about your homepage with the June 2003 fire update.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

Dirdir said:


> I think he may be talking about your homepage with the June 2003 fire update.


Ohh..._my_ homepage. Yeah. Definitely way out of date. I'm actually rebuilding it right now; it should be up after the Fling. Because, after all, I'm a marketing genius. 

p.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*This year's game: Guess the weather!*

Friday: high of 88, sunny, very warm. I went out climbing and it was toasty to say the least. I start worrying a bit about the Flingers.

Today: high of 75; high of 689 (!!!) tomorrow. Snow in Flagstaff (25 degrees right now) and Prescott (30 degrees right now).

Forecast for the weekend: low-mid 70s in the desert, maybe rain, maybe not. It's madness I tell you!

So...bring sunscreen. Bring rain jackets. Bring warm-weather gear and cool-weather gear.

p.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Final Fling Updates Posted*

That's it, I'm all done with the Fling website.

See everyone here soon! My itinerary:

I'm hitting the Hawes ride with Brett Nowacki tomorrow a.m. bright and early. If tomorrow was anything like today, it's gonna be a bit nippy in the morning. I've got some work to do afterward (including picking up the t-shirts!) so I'll be heading down to Tucson in the morning.

Thursday I'm gonna be helping with one of the 50 Year Trail rides @ Catalina, and then the WOW party that evening. But it'll have to be an early evening on account of the ride back in Phoenix. I'm heading back home Thursday evening.

Friday I'm leading out the C ride @ South Mountain Park. 9 a.m.ish get there, 10 a.m.ish feet in pedals. Like herding cats, I tell ya. Then it's off to Kathleen's party at Las Lomitas pavilion that evening, and probably a slightly-less-early evening (only because I live down the street a few miles).

Saturday morning I'm driving up to Sedona and helping Tom Fraser with the C ride. Party at the Bean that evening. Still working out crash space, but in any case I'm driving to Prescott that evening so I can be at the Lynx Lake Loop ride in the morning.

Sunday morning I'm "leading" (ha ha, I'll be somewhere in the middle) the big honking Lynx Lake Loop ride. Hopefully grabbing a bite to eat somewhere in town -- there's lots o' Mexican food available up there, and some of it is even pretty good.

If any Flinger needs to reach me for any reason, my cell # is 602-370-7107. Feel free to call any time before 11 p.m. and after 7 a.m.

p.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Have a great time everyone!

Wish I could have been there!


----------



## Paul B (Jan 13, 2004)

*Sunday spring fling update (Xpost x3)*

Yeah....so about Sedona. Got a little wet, didn't want to ruffle any local feathers. Oh, who am I kidding? It was torrential. It sucked. We bagged it.

At last check there are three Sunday rides "scheduled". Whether they happen or not is really up to the weather gods:

* Prescott is still on, albeit in a reduced way. Prescottonians are telling me the rain was light compared to Sedona, and there are fewer trail damage issues here than in the red rocks. Probably an up-and-down ride on the 305 and possibly on Smith Ravine, since the top of the ride is under slush and crap. I'm gonna be @ the Costco/China Buffet parking lot at 9:30ish or 10 or so. Tom Fraser and others will be here as well.

* Sedona is theoretically on. My understanding from Jeff Dana is that he'll be riding up Schnebly Hill, down Munds, maybe over on Jordan. HOWEVER, having just driven up Schnebly this afternoon, it's pretty wet and slimy right now. If you're already in Sedona and have web access and you're reading this, I'd say check it out. I believe he's meeting @ the Munds/Marg's Draw/Huckaby trailhead on Schebly Hill.

* Kathleen (Durtgurl) has put together an impromptu ride day @ SoMo for 9-10 or so. Presumably Pima Canyon parking lot. Look for the lone chick surrounded by a bunch of guys from Ohio. You hussy. :-D

And that's it. I'm offering a full refund of all entry fees to anyone who wants them. Sorry about the weather. :-(

p.


----------

